# How to stop an RP's nuisance dripping:



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

If you ask me, anyone who buys Duct Tape should require a permit.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

nipthedog said:


> If you ask me, anyone who buys Duct Tape should require a permit.


 Def a home depot quack tape...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Did it stop dripping ?

If so I will get some for my jobs


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

If you look close you can see Jesus on the cross.

He is forgiving whoever did this for their sins.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> If you look close you can see Jesus on the cross.
> 
> He is forgiving whoever did this for their sins.


Either that he is blessing it


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont see it


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

At least build a duck tape airgap.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Good thing it wasn't a barometric loop. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> I dont see it


Look harder ... If you believe you will see it


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I see something that looks crucified, but I'm not sure it's Jesus.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I see something that looks crucified, but I'm not sure it's Jesus.


It might be budda ... but don't let stop yah


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AWWGH said:


> If you look close you can see Jesus on the cross.
> 
> He is forgiving whoever did this for their sins.


I have seen the light! :thumbup::laughing:


----------

